# 3 Fragen zu Visual Basic (express)



## Chrismettal (22. Februar 2011)

Heyou 

Ich habe mir Visual Basic 2010 Express runtergeladen und kann schon die grundlagen weitestgehend.

Frage1: Was für dinge sind bei der Express version nicht vorhanden im vergleich zur vollversion ? 

Frage2: Wie kann ich es machen das wenn ich auf einen cmd klicke sich zb der editor öffnet und etwas aus dem clipboard oder den inhalt einer string variable hineinkopiert? 

Frage3: Bei Visual basic 5.0 (wir lernen damit in der schule) ensteht ein steuerelemente feld wenn ich einen cmd kopiere und einfüge, also die sind dann "cmd (0)" und "cmd(1)", also je nachdem auf welchen ich klicke ist der Index dieses steuerelements 0 oder 1 (glaub ich das es so war)
bei 2010 express geht das aber nicht, wenn ich kopiere und einfüge fragt der mich nicht ob ich ein steuerelementefeld aufmachen will.. wie kann ich das trodzdem machen das es so funktioniert wie bei visual basic 5.0 ? 

danke@all schonmal 
Greetz Chrizz


----------



## bingo88 (23. Februar 2011)

OMFG VB5. Ich habe zwar damals auch damit begonnen, aber zeitgemäß ist es ganz sicher nicht mehr...
Naja, ich kann dir direkt sagen, zwischen VB5 und VB .Net (zu dem 2010 zählt) liegen Äonen! Vieles, was man in VB5 machen konnte, ist in den neueren VB Versionen (> VB6) schlicht falsch 

Zu 1: Editionenvergleich: Compare Visual Studio 2010 Products

Zu 2: Ein Programm zu öffnen, ist nicht sonderlich kompliziert (leider weiß ich es atm nicht mehr ganz genau, System.Diagnostics.Process.Start("notepad.exe") könnte ein Kandidat sein)
Das Reinkopieren würde sich dann allerdings als deutlich schwieriger erweisen, afaik gibt es da keinen direkten Weg. Spontan würde mir nur dazu einfallen, deinen Text ins Clipboard zu kopieren, sodass man im Notepad nur noch Ctrl+V drücken muss.

Zu 3: Meinst du einen CommandButton oder was? Also ich kopiere da nichts, sondern ziehe das Steuerelement aus der Toolbox. Und wenn ich ein bestehendes Element kopiere, fragt der mich auch nichts, sondern nennt das neue Objekt meinetwegen in button1 oder so um... irgendwie verstehe ich die Frage nicht so ganz


----------



## Chrismettal (23. Februar 2011)

Ich weiss.. die schule hat veraltete methoden.. 

ich probiere mal deine system.diagnostics blablabla  danke 

ich meine das ich aus EINEM button so eine art Optionsfeld machen kann das sozusagen .. 
ich habe 3 buttons, und je nachdem welchen ich klicke ändert sich eine variable zu 1 2 oder 3 
das ging bei vb5 mit copy und paste alles automatisch, bei 2010 muss ich die besagte variable erst festlegen oder ?


----------



## bingo88 (23. Februar 2011)

du kannst das mit Radio- bzw. Option-Buttons machen (die kleinen Kreise). Da kann man dann immer nur 1 von auswählen (evtl. ne Groupbox drumherum falls man noch andere unabhängige Einstellungen hat). Jedes dieser Elemente hat nun eine Checked-Eigenschaft, die angibt, ob das Element ausgewählt (also mit Kringel) ist. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es das ist, was du suchst.

Du kannst natürlich auch drei Buttons machen und bei jedem Klick wird halt die Variable entsprechend des Buttons gesetzt, so wie du das bereits vermutet hast.


----------



## Chrismettal (23. Februar 2011)

Jaa das ist mir klar  ich bekomme das schon hin, aber es geht mir darum das ich zuhause üben kann weil wir bekommen die noten ja im veralteten 5.0  da ist sooo viel anders..  son dreck 

dankesehr 
Greetz


----------

